# Vq V6



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

If a Infinity G35 Coupe can put out 280 HP using the Nissan VQ V-6 and the Nissan Altima using the same engine puts out 245HP. What is the de-tuning process how does this work, anyone know?

I mean we spend money on mod after mod to get our buggy's to be as fast. Does any Nissan whiz know this process? Or does Nissan add all the mods to make the engine that much faster? is it in the chip programming? or any other process?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I have to look again, but in the past we thought it was head design, ECU, cams, and exhaust.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Different intake manifold design, different cam profiles, more aggressive ECU tuning, and VTC on the intake and exhaust cams combined with a more free flow exhaust are the main changes from one to the other. Drop in some Nismo or JWT cams, add the Hotshot headers and a freer flowing exhaust and you'll be in or close to the neighborhood.


----------



## war1lock (Sep 18, 2003)

And What Would This Cost Me? And How Affect On My Engine Not To Mention My Warranty At That Point Would Be Void....


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> Different intake manifold design, different cam profiles, QUOTE]
> 
> Are cam is the same. the only difference I can see is a better intake design, there motor sits longitude so better exhaust design.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

altimateone said:


> wickedsr20 said:
> 
> 
> > Different intake manifold design, different cam profiles, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

You could always just ask your local parts guy to look up the part numbers.


----------

